# DFDS vessel Cotes Des Dunes



## ianwatson (Jun 25, 2013)

Cotes Des Dunes will make her maiden DFDS voyage today
(weather permitting) on the Dover/Calais route.
In her new style DFDS livery, Cotes Des Flandres should follow
the week after next.
Any photos of Cotes Des Dunes yet ??


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

jpg.gif cotes.jpg (7.9 KB)
-

Lloyds Loading List Lunchtime bulletin:-

DFDS will today introduce the first of the two ex-MyFerryLink vessels it has leased from Eurotunnel on the Dover-Calais crossing, enabling it to move from a two-vessel to a three-vessel operation on this key UK-France route.
The second vessel is due to re-enter service on 22 February.
The Danish carrier had been due to take delivery of the ferries as far back as July last year, but they became the focus of a bitter and notorious dispute over the closure of MyFerryLink and were occupied by French seamen for almost two months as part of a protest to limit job losses.
The capacity expansion on this key UK-France trade route will be welcomed by cross-Channel freight operators, which have previously described to Lloyd’s Loading List.com how freight capacity is strained on the Dover-Calais crossing and that the situation can quickly turn critical if there are exceptional cir***stances such as a industrial action, disruptions to Eurotunnel freight shuttle services, or migrant-related disruptions. 

geoff


----------

